# JCM-800 pedal



## Chris420 (Sep 7, 2021)

Now that im playing the waiting game for my parts and Enclosures to be UV printed I decided to start working on my next pedal graphic  here is the JCM-800 pedal (draft design). One is before image tracing and the other is after. Came out almost perfect 🤘🏻😎🤘🏻


----------



## Chris420 (Sep 8, 2021)

Has anyone built the m-800 board before? This one seems like it will be a tricky build for me to pull off lol.  The holes will need to be custom drilled and then i goto find a way to make it all fit inside the enclosure while adding the extra 2 knobs somehow without loosing the Jcm 800 logo. Its going to be a challenge but where theres a will theres a way 🤘🏻😎


----------



## Chris420 (Sep 8, 2021)

Hmm i wonder if i could use these kind of potentiometers and if its posible to even find them. Comes from a Metal Zone pedal.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Sep 8, 2021)

Chris420 said:


> The holes will need to be custom drilled and then i goto find a way to make it all fit inside the enclosure while adding the extra 2 knobs somehow without loosing the Jcm 800 logo.


It's a 6-Knob Type 1, you don't need to have it custom-drilled.


----------



## Chris420 (Sep 8, 2021)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> It's a 6-Knob Type 1, you don't need to have it custom-drilled.


The only reason I need it to be custom drilled is so that it can fit into my design, otherwise it would fit perfectly into that enclosure you mentioned.


----------



## temol (Sep 8, 2021)

Chris420 said:


> Hmm i wonder if i could use these kind of potentiometers and if its posible to even find them.









						Alpha-Pots 9mm
					

Alpha-Pots 9mm: Alpha Pot 9mm 10k lin dual concentric - Alpha Pot 9mm 50k lin dual concentric - Alpha Potentiometer 9mm 10k rev log - Alpha Pot 9mm 10k log




					www.musikding.de


----------



## Chris420 (Sep 8, 2021)

temol said:


> Alpha-Pots 9mm
> 
> 
> Alpha-Pots 9mm: Alpha Pot 9mm 10k lin dual concentric - Alpha Pot 9mm 50k lin dual concentric - Alpha Potentiometer 9mm 10k rev log - Alpha Pot 9mm 10k log
> ...


Sweeet thanks!


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Sep 8, 2021)

Chris420 said:


> The only reason I need it to be custom drilled is so that it can fit into my design, otherwise it would fit perfectly into that enclosure you mentioned.


OK, I get you. For the lower middle knob, you could use a D-shaft pot and these knobs, they are really small. Or use these on both the pots you want to relocate if you want to minimize footprint and have a mirrored design.
You can also find the 9mm pots at Tayda (if you're doing your UV printing there, might as well...)


----------



## Chris420 (Sep 8, 2021)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> OK, I get you. For the lower middle knob, you could use a D-shaft pot and these knobs, they are really small. Or use these on both the pots you want to relocate if you want to minimize footprint and have a mirrored design.
> You can also find the 9mm pots at Tayda (if you're doing your UV printing there, might as well...)


Awesome thanks for the info!! 🥰🤘🏻


----------



## Feral Feline (Sep 8, 2021)

For *concentric* 9mm pots (not dual-gang), and black knobs to fit, I sourced them at Small Bear.


Ohhh, now they come in silver, too!


----------



## Chris420 (Sep 8, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> For *concentric* 9mm pots (not dual-gang), and black knobs to fit, I sourced them at Small Bear.
> 
> 
> Ohhh, now they come in silver, too!


Thanks!!


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Sep 8, 2021)

Chris420 said:


> Has anyone built the m-800 board before? This one seems like it will be a tricky build for me to pull off lol.  The holes will need to be custom drilled and then i goto find a way to make it all fit inside the enclosure while adding the extra 2 knobs somehow without loosing the Jcm 800 logo. Its going to be a challenge but where theres a will theres a way 🤘🏻😎
> 
> View attachment 15797


The middle two pots are Mid and Presence, so you could probably set those two internally to keep it a four-knob. I’d personally probably just hardwire the mids knob at 10 since you get a pretty flat response with treble and bass all the way down then, and then make the presence an internal trimmer to adjust to whatever rig you’re using and then leave alone.


----------



## Chris420 (Sep 8, 2021)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> The middle two pots are Mid and Presence, so you could probably set those two internally to keep it a four-knob. I’d personally probably just hardwire the mids knob at 10 since you get a pretty flat response with treble and bass all the way down then, and then make the presence an internal trimmer to adjust to whatever rig you’re using and then leave alone.


Thanks for the input!! 🤘🏻


----------



## music6000 (Sep 8, 2021)

Chris420 said:


> Thanks for the input!! 🤘🏻


You could always revamp your look
The Marshall Knobs may fit if you prefer those:


----------



## Chris420 (Sep 8, 2021)

music6000 said:


> You could always revamp your look
> The Marshall Knobs may fit if you prefer those:
> 
> View attachment 15835


Nice!! 🤘🏻


----------



## music6000 (Sep 9, 2021)

Chris420 said:


> Nice!! 🤘🏻


Your quite welcome to use this Mockup pictured above, Here is my Original Build:

https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/m800-overdrive.935/


----------



## Chris420 (Sep 9, 2021)

music6000 said:


> Your quite welcome to use this Mockup pictured above, Here is my Original Build:
> 
> https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/m800-overdrive.935/


Awesome Thanks for Sharing!! 🤘🏻


----------



## temol (Sep 9, 2021)

Dual knob is (not now) also available from musikding. 









						Aluminium knob for dual pot black, 2,85
					

Massive black aluminium knob, with engraved marking Bottom shaft: 6mm round Top shaft: 3,5mm D-shape Diameter bottom: 16mm Height bottom: 12mm Diamet




					www.musikding.de


----------



## Chris420 (Sep 10, 2021)

Decided to try 3d printing some micro knobs there pretty rough looking but its a good start so far. 🤘🏻


----------



## Matmosphere (Sep 10, 2021)

Nice! I’ve used a 3D printer for a decent amount of pedal related stuff but never made a knob I was very happy with.

What kind of printer are you using?


----------



## sturgeo (Sep 10, 2021)

One thing to keep in mind, if you're using Tayda for the UV printing, they can't print gold.


----------



## music6000 (Sep 10, 2021)

Big Tone Music Brewery had a whole range of pedals that had concentric Knobs!
I purchased the DOD 250 klone but it was faulty so they payed for return shipping & full refund.
They did a Bluesbreaker, Rat, couple of Big Muff variants with plenty of tone shaping !
They all had Soft switch Relay Bypass.

Here is a Klone with everything toggles between Silicon & Germanium:


----------



## Chris420 (Sep 10, 2021)

Matmosphere said:


> Nice! I’ve used a 3D printer for a decent amount of pedal related stuff but never made a knob I was very happy with.
> 
> What kind of printer are you using?


Its a Wanhao i3 duplicator. Older printer but still works decent after all these years


----------



## Chris420 (Sep 10, 2021)

My knobs actually look half decent on an amp lol


----------



## Chris420 (Oct 13, 2021)

Added a sticker of my design onto the back of one of my enclosures with a few knobs just to get an idea of what it could look like 🙂🎸


----------



## finebyfine (Oct 13, 2021)

Chris420 said:


> Added a sticker of my design onto the back of one of my enclosures with a few knobs just to get an idea of what it could look like 🙂🎸
> 
> View attachment 16981



Looks awesome! Also, if you haven't seen it before there are some amazing etsy sellers that do lamacoid engraved tags/trophy label type things that turn out _killer _on amps in boxes for recreating the appearance of control panels. Wish I could think of an example but I know I've seen some in the build reports forum


----------

